# mud runner and compound tube



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

the tapetech mud mud runner and compound tube which is better for new user learn for corner tools?how to choose?would like to use columbia anglehead wheel 3.5inch with this both tool?any suggestion for choice or anglehead?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I like tapetech angle head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

And tapepro roller 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Forget about mudrunner......if I'd do stopping again I would love to try tapetech tube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upnorth906 (Nov 15, 2016)

Not sure if you can use an angle head with a compound tube. I have a mudrunner and I like it. Takes a little bit to get used to because you have to find the right consistency of mud. Once you do they are great. I don't notice much of a difference between angle heads of the major brands. My personal favorite for those is Drywall Master. As for wheels, it doesn't really make a difference IMO, just cost more, thats about it.


----------



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

thx every one for help

upnorth?if the product is you are like it and get a best performance by yourself?even more expensive i also believe u will buy it?i would like to use tapepro compound tube ?and i consider to get another columbia tube or drywall nation tube?and apply different head?i like tapepro roller?


----------



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

keke?we are same because the popular in Australia brand is tapepro?i use the tapepro old mud box to apply my joint tape for long times?now i would like to get the bazooka to use?any once use this 2 item before?wat feeling use mudbox and bazooka?my mud box is leaking from the side?not sure is the plate problem or the box bend?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't have tapepro tools but their bazooka looks good and I recommend you one......but if you don't want to invest this much don't forget banjo does a good job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

i use tapepro mud box to run it。


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------

